# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Fjale historike ne perdorimin e perditshem

## FLOWER

Shume fjale qe ne i perdorim ne komunikimin tone vijne nga njerez te historise dhe lidhem drejtpersedrejti me jeten apo veprimtarine e tyre. do te doja qe kush di apo i ka rastisur te gjeje prejardhjen e fjaleve te tilla le te na e shkruaje

Po e nis me dy qe me bene shume pershtypje kur i lexova:

1. SADIZEM  

Vjen nga Donatien Alphonse Francois ( i njohur si Markezi i Sades) (1740-1814) shkrimtar dhe ushtarak frances. Kariera e tij si oficer i kavalerise u nderpre nga burgime te zgjatura per shkak te mizorise se tij te pangopshme. Gjate kohes ne burg shkruajti nje sere veprash te hollesishme seksuale mes tyre : "Les 120 Journees de Sodome", "Justine" etj. Fjala sadism e ka origjinen pikerisht nga emri i tij duke iu referuar praktikave seksuale mizore te cilat ai pershkruan. 


2. Fuchs
   (fuks-fjale qe ne shqiptaret e perdorim per te share ne kuptimin spiun)

origjina nga Klaus Fuchs (1911-1988) fizikant anglez i lindur ne gjermani. Fuksi ishte nje komunist qe shkoi ne Angli per ti shpetuar persekutimit nazist. Gjate viteve 1940 u kaloi informacione sekrete Bashkimit Sovietik per bomben atomike pasi ishte anetar i grupit te shkencetareve qe u moren me shpikjen e bombes atomike. Pas burgimit ne vitet 1950-1959 u kthye ne Gjarmanine Lindore.

----------


## FLOWER

3. NAPOLON

monedhe floriri 25 frangshe qe u hodh ne perdorim gjate sundimit te perandorit francez Napolon I (1769-1821)

----------


## FLOWER

4. SANDWICH


John Montague, konti i IV i Sandwich (nje qytet ne jug lindje te Anglise) (1718-1792) thuhet se hante ushqimin ne kete menyre, per arsye qe te mos largohej nga tavolina e lojes.

----------


## Manulaki

Shume teme interesante Flower. faleminderit per infot.

----------


## nursezi

teme e bukur

Hamburger- origjina e ketij lloj ushqimi eshte akoma e debatuar. Sipas disa historianeve ky lloj ushqimi dhe fjala vete vijne nga qyteti Hamburg i Gjermanise. Disa kohe perpara (nuk e di kur) qytetareve te Hamburgut i pelqente te hanin copa mishi derri te pjekur te futura ne simite. Me kalimin e kohes mishi filloi te grihej per te na dhene hamburgerin e sotem.

Disa te tjere mendojne se origjina e ushqimit vjen nga qyteti Seymour ne shtetin Wisconsin te Amerikes. Nje nga tregtaret e ketij qyteti filloi te shiste mish te grire ne forme topi (si qofte) te skuqura. Kjo nuk zgjati per shume kohe sepse ishin te veshtira per tu ngrene duke ecur. Si rezultat ky tregtar vendosi te bente hamburgerat e sheshte dhe ti shiste me simite. 

Fakt interesant per hamburgerin: Gjate luftes se pare boterore, si rezultat is antipatise publike per gjermanine, hamburgerat filluan te quheshin salisbury stakes ne Amerike.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> teme e bukur
> 
> 
> Fakt interesant per hamburgerin: Gjate luftes se pare boterore, si rezultat is antipatise publike per gjermanine, hamburgerat filluan te quheshin salisbury stakes ne Amerike.



S'i paskan pasur per here pare freedom-fries keta   :uahaha: 

ps eshte steaks jo stakes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

E di ndonjeri pse ne Amerike patatet e skuqura quhen "French Fries"?

----------


## Mila

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
The simplest explanation of the origin of the American name of the dish is that the verb "to french" is a cooking term meaning "to cut into thin strings"; hence, they are potatoes that have been frenched, then fried.

However, there exist many other theories. By one account, the fried potatoes are called french fries because they are commonly fried in the Belgo-French manner (that is to say frying them twice with a small pause in the middle).

Other accounts say that they were once called German fries but the name was changed either for political reasons (Germany was once the enemy of the United States) or simple historical reasons (the traditional theory poses that it was in France during World War I that American soldiers first encountered the dish. However, recent historical evidence indicates that North-American soldiers were actually first served the dish in the Belgian part of the trenches but mistakingly thought they were in France. This makes all together more sense, as fries were and still are the national dish of Belgium, and this also implies that the historically correct name for the dish really should be "Belgian Fries").

A further theory is that the name is a misunderstanding of the archaic British usage of "French fried potatoes" to mean sauté potatoes, i.e. the French way of shallow frying potatoes that have been peeled, parboiled, allowed to cool and then sliced thinly; this is far more convenient than deep frying if frying other items as well, or if using previously prepared materials in a hurry (as in the English cooked breakfast).

----------


## [xeni]

> E di ndonjeri pse ne Amerike patatet e skuqura quhen "French Fries"?


Ne rradh te pare dua te them se eshte nder temat me interesante qe kam hasur ketu ne forum. *Flower*, meriton nje "Bravo!" nga ato te medhate. 

Mendoj se eshte normale qe Amerika te kete marre shume nga kultura Evropiane dhe kjo eshte nje nga huazimet kulturore, s'ma do mendja te kete ndonje arsye te veçante. 

Interesant eshte fakti se "French", perdoret shume ne anglisht;(sidomos per _ushqime_  dhe per _sex affairs_)
*Pardon my French*===> "bad language" (kjo eshte si i themi ne ne shqip, "me nder teje...". or am I wrong?)
*French fries*
*French dressing* ====> nje lloj sallate
*French toast*  
*French letter*  ====> "condom"
*to French (v.)* ====> to perform oral sex (pardon my French!  :i hutuar:  )  A eshte ky nje ofendim per francezet s'e di...
*French kiss*  =====>dihet mo...
*French leave*=====> te ikesh pa i tregu mikut...

u nisem nga nje fjale e ja ku dolem... Ndoshta keto nuk jane shume te perdorimit te perditshem (dhe dolem nga tema) por mbase i interesojne ndonjerit t'i dije... 
(*Burimi*: i pata marre nga nje website por s'me kujtohet, me vone do mundohem ta sjell edhe faqen)



Nese dikush ka ndonje material ne lidhje me fjalen *KOSOVE*, e lus qe ta sjelle ketu...

----------


## [xeni]

> 4. SANDWICH
> 
> 
> John Montague, konti i IV i Sandwich (nje qytet ne jug lindje te Anglise) (1718-1792) thuhet se hante ushqimin ne kete menyre, per arsye qe te mos largohej nga tavolina e lojes.


*5. ALGORITMA*  
Vjen nga _al-Khwarizmi _  (shek. IX), matematikan arab, i cili hodhi bazat e Matematikes se sofistikuar qe me pas u zhvillua nga Perendimi. Ne frengjisht, "alogorismé", sistemi inumrave arabe. 

*6. BEGONJA*  
E ardhur nga Frengjishtja, ne nder te _Michel Bégon_, governator i Haitit dhe studiues i botanikes. 

*7. HOLIGAN*  
_Patrick Hooligan_: nje hajdut anglez qe ne 1989 vrau nje polic ne Londer. 

*8. MAZOKIZEM*  
_Leopold von Sacher-Masoch_, nje shkrimtar Austriak qe ne romanin e tij flet per kesi ndjenjash.   :sarkastik:  
*
9.NIKOTINE*  
_Jean Nicot_ (1530-1600), Ambasador Francez ne Portugali, qe e solli ne France duhanin. 

*10. SHOVINIZEM*
_Nicholas Chauvin_, ushtar legjendar i ushtrise se Napoleonit

*11. ALGJEBRA*  
E huazuar nga libri i famshem "Kitab al-Xhabr ual-Mukabala" i Matematicenit te famshem _al-Khwarizmi_  (shek. IX). Al-xhabr do te thote: mbledhja e pjeseve te ndara (megjithese jo krejt i sigurte)

----------


## Manulaki

Pershendetje [xeni] dhe faleminderit!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [xeni]

> Pershendetje [xeni] dhe faleminderit!


Pershendetje gjithashtu, Manulaki. Kjo eshte nder gjerat qe me pelqen me shume, t'i gerrmoj soj e sorollopin fjaleve... :shkelje syri: 


Them se, si njohese e mire e greqishtes qe je, duhet te kesh shume per te thene ne kete teme, sepse dihet se ka shume fjale te ardhura nga andej.
Ne pritje... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Era1

Fjala *MAFIE*
Ne pranveren e viti 1282, nje ushtar francez nga rojet e nje princi perdhunoi dhe vrau nje te re qe shkonte per ne kishen e Palermos per tu martuar. I fejuari gjithashtu mbeti i vrare kur tentoi te hakmerrej per te fejuaren. " Morte Alla Francia, Italia Anela" ishin fjalet e supozuara qe ngriten atehere nje levizje popullore:"Italia kerkon vdekjen e Frances", fraze ku germat e para te fjaleve qe e perbenin japin fjalen "MAFIE". Duket e pamundur te provohet vertetesia e ketij episodi: e rendesishme eshte qe kondenson dy karakteristikat definitive te shoqates : mbrojta e nderit dhe hakmarrja si metode per "te zgjidhur konfliktet"

----------


## Arber Sheu

Shpjegimi i mesiperm per fjalen MAFIA eshte teresisht i gabur

MAFIA-eshte fjale arabe dhe do te thote mantel. Saraçinet (arabe)  pushtuan ishullin e Siçilise dhe e sollen kete fjale aty. Banoret vendas, siçilianet, gjithmone kishin probleme me qeverisjen arabe dhe organizonin kryengritje te njepasnjeshme, kryesisht per arsye ekonomike. Veshja e tyre dallonte nga nje mantel i purpurt  karakteristik per zonen. Pra filluan te identifikoheshin me fjalen MAFIE nga arabet.
Me vone kjo domethenie u tjetersua ne aktivist kriminal banditesk. U mbart ne Sh.B.A nga emigrantet siciliane.

----------


## Arber Sheu

VETERAN- eshte fjale latine. Legjionaret (ushtaret) romake me te zote e më me eksperience shkruanin ne mburojat e tyre "veteranus". Me kete ata shprehinin se jeten e tyre e kishin kaluar neper beteja. Kjo fjale, "veteranus", ka lene gjurme edhe ne gjuhen e sotme shqipe, me mbiemrin "i vjeter"
Sot perdoret per ushtaret e moshuar. (p.sh. veteranet e LNÇ)

----------


## Arber Shehu

ALARM- nga italishtja, Allarme  te armët

BARBAR- nga greqishtja barbaroiqe do te thotë llafazan, fjalëshumë e që nënkuptonte njerëzit qe nuk flisnin greqisht. Vjen nga var var var, sepse kështu ju dukej grekëve e folura e këtyre njërëzve.

----------


## Arber Shehu

DOLLAR- nga thalernje emërtim per monedhat e argjendta të prera (emetuara) nga minerali i nxjerrë në Joachimstal (Lugina e shën Joanit në Bohemi, Gjermani). Kjo zonë sot bën pjesë në Republikën  Çeke. Në atë kohë Bohemia ishte pjesë e Perandorisë së Shenjtë Romake e më vonë me marrjen e fronit nga Karli V i Austrise (njëhohësisht Karli I i Spanjës) këto territore u bashkuan (unifikuan) me ato të Spanjës (duke përfshirë edhe zotërimet spanjolle në Botën e Re), me Burundin e me Vendet e Ulta (sot Beneluksi). Kjo bëri që thaleri të qe jo vetëm monedhë kryesore e përdorëshme në Kontinentin Plakë por edhe ne Botën e Re (prerja e kesaj monedhe ne B. e Re bëhej në minierat e San Luis de Potos Bolivi dhe në Zalatekas (Meksikë). Edhe pas mbarimit të erës koloniale, emërtimi thaler(i cili gradualisht u bë dolar në spanjisht e dollar në anglisht) do të mbetej në përdorim si një emërtim për monedhat e argjendta që përfaqësonin një të tëtën. Këtej ka marrë edhe simbolin $, e cila shpreh numrin 8 të përgjysmuar nga një vizë. Ky term kaloi edhe në Shtetet e Bashkuara më 1803,  kur presidenti Tomas Xheferson kërkoi të krijonte një njësi monetare kombëtare të vetme , për të zëvëndësuar monëdhat e shumëllojshmë lokale që ekzistonin në të gjithë vendin. Më vonë DOLLARI u bë njësia monetare e Sh.B.A së.

----------


## Arber Shehu

MALARIA- nga italishtja mesjetare mal (i keq) dhe aria (ajër), e përdorur për të përshkruar erën e keqe të moçaleve (kënetave) të Romës në muajtë e verës. Besohej se shkaktonte ethet.

MARKË- ish njësia monetare e Gjermanisë (para euros). Mirëfilli do të thotë vijë kufitare. Si fjalë është pararendëse e fjalës angleze mark-me shënju (shënu), të shënoj, pra të shënoj kufijtë. Prej këtej vijnë edhe vendemërtimet gjermane si: Finmark, Danimarkë, Ostmark etj Nga fjala gjermane mark ka rrjedhur edhe marche në frëngjisht dhe marca në spanjisht, portugalisht, italisht.

PAGAN- nga latinishtja paganum, për dikë që nuk është nga qyteti. Ne latinishten e vonë u kthye në pagansis për dikë që është nga ky vend, nga ky rajon. Dhe së fundmi u bë në frëngjisht pays dhe në spanjisht país që do të thonë atdhe.

PARLAMENT- nga frëngjishtja, parler, që do të thotë me folë, të flas. Parlament -vendi ku flitet.

SENATOR- nga latinishtja senex që do të thotë  i vjetër.

SLLAV- pasi pjesa më e madhe e Sllavonisë (ish Jugosllavia) u përfshi në Perandorine e Shenjtë Romake, emri sllav u bë sinonim për dikë që kishte lindur për të shërbyer. Pra, nga skllav u bë sllav.

CAR- termi rus car e ka prejardhjen nga tërmi çezar që u kthye në një titull për perandorët romakë, pas vdekjes së Çezarit e që nënkuptonte ligjshmërinë (me ligj) e sundimit të tyre. Edhe titulli KAIZER lidhet me këtë fjalë, pra me çezar-in.

TIRANI- nga greqishtja tiranos që do të thotë "sundues.

----------


## FLOWER

*JAUZZI* - (edhe ne shqip e gjen te shkruajtur keshtu ne disa reklama) e ka emrin prej shpikesit te saj Candido Jacuzzi (1903-86), shpikes amerikan.

*Kalashnikov* - e ka emrin nga shpikesi i tij rus M.T. Kalashnikov (1919- )

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> BARBAR- nga greqishtja barbaroiqe do te thotë llafazan, fjalëshumë e që nënkuptonte njerëzit qe nuk flisnin greqisht. Vjen nga var var var, sepse kështu ju dukej grekëve e folura e këtyre njërëzve.


 :pa dhembe:  uhhh sa kam qeshur

"βάρβαρος " mund te kete shume kuptime, por "llafazan" se kisha degjuar ndonjehere.

----------

